# That Filthy River



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Made it out to a trib yesterday hoping to get some of these 
But instead I got this
 
and some of these
 
and a sheephead so big I couldn't haul it up the bank before it broke me off, that filthy river, I may never go back!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats....


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish, good report. Congrats.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

cadyshac said:


> Made it out to a trib yesterday hoping to get some of these
> But instead I got this
> 
> and some of these
> ...


More good news, you can go fishing next saturday and not have to worry about making it home in time to watch UK play in the Final Four.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats funny, but I only follow the football team.


----------

